# Spooky Wedding Music



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

Also please enjoy just a few of our engagement photos. Seen another post on FB of Friday the 13th inspired engagement photos and fell in love! We took that idea and made it a bit of our own. 😁


----------



## dejaview (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I got married on Halloween. 

I walked down the aisle to classical music that was meaningful to the both of us.
We had nothing but Halloween-themed music at our reception (and yes the Monster Mash was in the list).

Some suggestions:

*Charles-Camille Saint-Saëns (Danse Macabre)





Charles-Camille Saint-Saëns (Aquarium, 14th movement, The Carnival of the Animals)






Frédéric Chopin's Piano Sonata No 2 in B flat minor, Funeral March




*

More to come (as the site won't let me embed more than 5 videos per post)...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Continued!

There's lots of newer music pieces specifically for Halloween as well. I suggest you check out Nox Arcana and Midnight Syndicate for starters as they are two of the cornerstones for atmospheric Halloween & Horror composers with music available for purchase. There's bound to be something at a decent walking down the asile pace/length that would set the tone you're looking for.

*Nox Arcana - Requiem





Velvet Darkness






Midnight Syndicate - Darkness Decends*





*Midnight Syndicate - Vampire Instrumental (dark harpsichord)*


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

I love the engagement photos and congrats on the upcoming wedding!

I got married on Friday the 13th in October and we did a Halloween themed wedding as well. We had a quick ceremony but I walked up to the song "Moon Dance" by Danny Elfman from the Corpse Bride soundtrack. I had fun making a HUGE list on spotify for different songs to use for the whole day/events and gave them to our DJ to use and mix as he saw fit. Before the ceremony we had a cocktail hour so we had a mix of "oldies" Halloween music (Kay Starr, Cab Calloway, Putney Dandridge, etc) . Then afterwards for the reception we had a range of music from bands like The Cramps, The Coffinshakers, Screaming Lord Sutch, Rob Zombie, Creature Feature, Blue Oyster Cult, Alice Cooper, Oingo Boingo, Ghost etc. 

As far as what we did to make it our own, for the wedding we just asked everyone to wear all black (of mostly black if they didn't have all black) and bring a mask to wear. We also had a table full of extra halloween masks for those who didn't have one to bring. During the ceremony everyone had mask on except for my husband and I. Also to go with the mask theme, our wedding favours were tote bags with a design I drew for the wedding on them, and we had a "trick r treat" bar where guest could pick up the bag and fill it with candy to take home. 

It definitely wasn't a super formal event, we tried to have a smaller wedding and just have fun with it. We also chose to have it in my parents backyard since they have the perfect party backyard. I created a little album on here for share some of our pictures from the wedding as well.


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

Teresa.Macabre said:


> I love the engagement photos and congrats on the upcoming wedding!
> 
> I got married on Friday the 13th in October and we did a Halloween themed wedding as well. We had a quick ceremony but I walked up to the song "Moon Dance" by Danny Elfman from the Corpse Bride soundtrack. I had fun making a HUGE list on spotify for different songs to use for the whole day/events and gave them to our DJ to use and mix as he saw fit. Before the ceremony we had a cocktail hour so we had a mix of "oldies" Halloween music (Kay Starr, Cab Calloway, Putney Dandridge, etc) . Then afterwards for the reception we had a range of music from bands like The Cramps, The Coffinshakers, Screaming Lord Sutch, Rob Zombie, Creature Feature, Blue Oyster Cult, Alice Cooper, Oingo Boingo, Ghost etc.
> 
> ...


I love, love, LOVE these pictures! What a gorgeous wedding! Those centerpieces are absolutely gorgeous. We're definitely going for a more black and white theme, with pops of dark purple in there as well. I like your idea on the little candy bar. I'm trying to find something fun to do for the kiddos at our wedding like that! I was going to make up individual treat bags like I pass out for ToT but I've also though of putting a little bit of everything into a large bowl and let them pick and choose. Just hard to know how to go about something like that with this virus and the social distancing going on! Definitely making things a bit more complicated. ha


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm obsessed with your engagement photos! I don't have any of my own brilliant ideas, but if you haven't already check out offbeatbride.com

For your candy bar idea perhaps guests could choose things while gloved or have sanitizer right next to it? Just thinking it doesn't seem more dangerous than the grocery store? (I live in NYC so grocery is high traffic).


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

Summer said:


> I love, love, LOVE these pictures! What a gorgeous wedding! Those centerpieces are absolutely gorgeous. We're definitely going for a more black and white theme, with pops of dark purple in there as well. I like your idea on the little candy bar. I'm trying to find something fun to do for the kiddos at our wedding like that! I was going to make up individual treat bags like I pass out for ToT but I've also though of putting a little bit of everything into a large bowl and let them pick and choose. Just hard to know how to go about something like that with this virus and the social distancing going on! Definitely making things a bit more complicated. ha


Ooo I love the black and white with dark purple theme, I hope you share some pictures! And with your candy idea I know it is a bit weirder now with everything going on but since they are wrapped candy I think you could really do either the little bags or the big bowl and like the other comment said you could put sanitizer near and ask they use it beforehand.


----------



## eekproductions (Sep 17, 2020)




----------

